# 27 th Annual Spring Break Nationals



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Anyone planing on attend the 2013 Spring Break Nationals in Mar. 2-3 ? It will be my first show....Any ideas on pre-purchased tickets? It will be at the Ocean Center in Daytona I believe. *


I'm excited to attend this year......Hope to see some amazing systems.


----------

